# Korg Modwave native is here!



## Ostinato (Dec 8, 2022)

modwave native - WAVETABLE SYNTHESIZER | KORG (EU - DE)


Extrem leistungsfähige Synthese mit einzigartigen Wavetable-Klängen, KAOSS Physics und Motion Sequencing 2.0. Jetzt auch als Plug-In für Mac und Windows erhältlich!




www.korg.com


----------



## kevinh (Dec 8, 2022)

Sounds really good….


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 9, 2022)

Update is up.


----------

